

Heatmaps, usability testing, live analytics for $7.99 - jakelive
http://www.inspectlet.com/

======
luckyisgood
I've looked at the video here: <http://www.inspectlet.com/tour/custommetrics>
\- the app plays back every user session as it happened, you can actually see
exactly how the user moved his mouse on the screen. pretty cool. worth the
look.

------
tgrisfal
Nice service. But how are you at interpreting the data?

